# What sound card and speaker monitor to buy



## dor baruch (Nov 2, 2012)

hi 
And thanks in advance for the help

The problem is that I have a sound card and great monitors (Genelec8050a,
Apogee Duet 2)and cant use them for Measurements 

So as one who goes to work as Acoustics Consultant
i need to be mobile
what new usb sound card and speaker monitor for 2013 you think I should buy?

thanks:T


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Difficult question. If you are using Windows, almost any USB card will be fine, the card doesn't need to be anything special for acoustic measurement. If you are on a Mac then it must be a simple card, 2-channel only, else Java cannot access the inputs. On-board audio on laptops is also fine, as long as they have a line input separate from their line or headphone output.

The monitors I don't know where to begin with. If you are going to client's room I would have thought they would already have equipment they want to use, would seem unusual (to me at least) to bring a separate set of monitors to run a test. You would also need to cart around a decent sub, as any monitors that might be considered reasonably portable would likely not have the low end extension to fully excite the room.


----------



## dor baruch (Nov 2, 2012)

thanks
i will think i will use pc with xlr and Samson Resolv A8 for clubs and privte home jobs
do you think Samson Resolv A8 will Not be good enough for the 
Low frequencies


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Small box that rolls off below 40Hz from the published plot, so can't imagine it producing much low end in a club.


----------

